# 2 year in tact male chews at his penis and testicles



## dakotaandhearts (Feb 28, 2012)

2 year in tact male chews at his penis and testicles until they bleed, tried allergy meds, tried diet change no luck still chewing himself raw any suggestions??


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What did the vet say is the reason he's doing this? Is it OCD of some sort?


----------



## dakotaandhearts (Feb 28, 2012)

Vet says its bored chewing... He does it while I'm at work only 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

This sounds like OCD/compulsive chewing - poor guy. If you have the resources, put him in daycare or somewhere where he can be supervised/corrected for chewing. Look into medication options - find a vet used to these type of nervous/anxiety/OCD cases. Up the exercise and mental stimulation. Biking, running, ball/fetch, tug, hiking, swimming, etc. Tire him out. Enroll in a ob class or start a dog sport - get him occupied mentally so he is less likely to act out on himself. Feed him his meals in an interactive toy (bottle jug, kong, buster cube etc). In the meantime, have him wear a cone when you cannot monitor him.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

make sure that he does not come into some contact irritant , such as a cleaning solution for his kennel or crate. Make sure he does not come into contact with herbicides and pesticides.

In the meantime assume that there may be a fungal problem -- like athletes foot or jock itch . Use one of the "jock itch" creams on the testicles - won't harm , may help. Use coconut oil to sooth .

You may want to use Vetricyn , which covers any fungal , bacterial problem , helps heal the skin and does not burn -- feels like water . Does not dry out the skin.

I had a dog that had been abused . Someone kicked him in the testicles which looked as colourful as a baboons bum, and swollen the size of a large grapefruit . Took to vet to document and make sure the "plumbing" was not damaged . Used coconut oil on that as the dead skin peeled away , the testicle reseeded in size . 

just some ideas .


----------



## dakotaandhearts (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you guys for your help, unfortunately daycare is not an option right, financially... My father is retired and sometimes comes by to play with him during the day but in the meantime I will look into some of topical suggestions like the jock itch cream and coconut oil. I use avenno cream on him but he licks it right off. Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd actually get some Sulfadene as long as the skin isn't too raw, which would discourage the chewing. It's got a horrible taste so would deter the chewing.

Try an inflatable collar - e-collar, or a "cone". Those would keep him from that area so he could physically not chew.

Then put in a Kong toy with something irresistible to him, peanut butter, salmon treats, etc.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

is it hormonal maybe? I saw a program on tv ... I can't remember which animal show it was and the dog was doing the same thing ... they neutered the dog, and bang, problem solved ... I'm not saying you have to neuter, just something that might be the reason


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well at 2yrs., he is certainly old enough to be neutered...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, he needs an Elizabethan collar, ie "cone", "funnel" or "satellite dish".  They also make soft, inflatable collars, and wide ones that prevent the neck from bending all the way. The idea is to block the dog from licking the affected area. I'm surprised the vet didn't give you one?

The other suggestions are great too... more exercise, mental stimulation, interaction, play. Wear him out or hire someone to wear him out if you can't.

On the days when he must be kenneled all day, give him a big, raw butcher bone to chew on so he leaves him man-bits alone.

Spray the affected areas with Bitter Apple, or a bitter-tasting antiseptic spray, to discourage licking. Sometimes this works and sometimes it doesn't, but it's worth a try.

Are you considering neuter? Who knows, maybe if you remove what he's chewing on, he'll stop chewing it. 

Seriously, though, intact dogs seem to have a bit more of an "edge" to their energy, and everything they do, they generally do just a bit more intensely than a neutered dog would. I wonder if androgens would contribute to the anxious boredom than in turn causes the chewing. Not that I haven't seen neutered dogs chew themselves raw, but I'm just now contemplating whether sex hormones would have an effect on O/C or self-mutilating behaviors.

But exercise, training, play and engagement is key, regardless of his reproductive status.


----------

